# Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree (Old Version)



## Justin

This is the old version of our FAQ. You can find the updated version of this thread here:





						Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree
					

Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree answers written by Justin, Prof Gallows, Chris, Mairmalade, Oblivia, Jeremy, and Jas0n  Below you'll find answers to commonly asked questions about The Bell Tree. You'll also find some useful threads located at the bottom of this post.  1. How Do I...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				





*Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree*
_answers written by Justin, Prof Gallows & Jas0n_​

*How do I make collapsible "spoiler" tabs?*
While originally intended to hide spoilers, the spoiler tag is very useful for organizing a thread or reducing the size of your signature. To add one to your post, thread, or signature, simply add this line of BBCode:



> [spoiler=Title]Content[/spoiler]



Edit the "Title" and "Content" sections appropriately to change what it says.

Here's an example of what it will look like:



Spoiler: Title



Content




*How do I add a signature?*
To post a signature, go to "Settings" located at the top of the page. Once there click "Edit Signature" on the left hand side. The box on this page is where you type in what you want to show up in your signature. To post an image use the BB code :

[IMG]image url

So when you hit "Save" your signature will show up under all of your posts. You will need to use a direct link for the image to work. Here is an example of this:

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/R4iBD.png[/IMG]

See how the image ends in .png
That is how you will want the link to your picture to look, so it will show up like this:







While it is possible to upload your signature using the forum upload feature, it is best to use an external image hosting site.
Here are some recommended websites: Imgur, Photobucket, Tinypic


*Why can't I create a Blog in the Blog Tree section of the forum?*
To create a blog in the Blog Tree section of the forum, you need to have posted at least 8 times. This is to prevent spambots from abusing the blog system. Please don't spam yourself to reach the 8 post requirement faster.


*How do I resend the activation link?*
Go to this *link* to resend your activation code to activate your account.


*How do you become a moderator or admin on The Bell Tree?*
About once per year, we open staff application forms for interested users to apply. Keep an eye on The Bulletin Board for these opportunities.


*What are the differences between the four Animal Crossing: New Leaf boards? Which one should I post in?*
*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Main Board):* General discussion of the game.

*The Train Station (AC:NL Online):* Anything to do with playing the game online with others including opening your gate, looking for open gates, sharing turnip prices, sharing friend codes, and more.

*Re-Tail:* Trading, selling, buying, and giving away Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services.

*Able Sisters:* Sharing and viewing QR Code patterns from Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

*Villager Trading Plaza:* Trading, selling, buying and giving away villagers.


*How do I send another user TBT Bells?*
You can do this by clicking on the user's bells underneath their avatar on one of their posts or from the "About Me" section on their profile page.


*How do change my thread title?*
You can only change your thread title within 30 days of creating the thread. If you're within this time period you can edit it by clicking "Edit Post" on the thread's first post and choosing the "Go Advanced" option. If you've exceeded the 30 day period you can send a report requesting the change and if the reason for change is legitimate a member of staff will do this for you.


*My user title color is messed up, how do I fix it?*
Make sure you're using HEX code for colors instead of "blue" or "red". It will save you a lot of issues. If it doesn't fix the issue, try resetting your title from your settings.


*When does the shop restock?*
Look for updates to shop restocks during TBT Directs, or keep an eye open in the HQ for one of the admins posting about shop restocks. It's pretty important to note that mods don't have the ability to perform restocks, and our admins are always working hard to make sure the form is functioning smoothly. They're working on something else most likely!


*I got an infraction/warning? What gives!*
Most of the infractions we give are for mini-modding and post quality.

*Mini-modding* means that you posted something in a thread that was reprimanding to another user, even if it was for a good reason. We ask you to report those threads instead so nobody gets in trouble, the topic can be moved/merged, and it reduces clutter

*Post-Quality* on the other hand covers one word responses, something that doesn't help the thread in any way, image/gif responses, and general quality. Think about it, do you really want to read a forum where the only thing that's ever said is gifs from Supernatural?

If you're uncomfortable with any warning/infraction you've gotten, you can report the PM. We'll discuss it, but chances are high it won't be revoked unless it's a good reason.


*I've been posting but not receiving any bells..*
Some boards such as The Basement or the Introduction Board don't reward bells for posting.

*Can I edit or delete my polls?*
Nope, you can report them for deletion though.


----------

